# A Livestock Guardian Dog Feeding Station



## BrendaMNgri (May 30, 2017)

A solid solution to prevent stock from accessing your dog's food.
LGD Feeding Station
This commercial goat operator runs a large herd of goats in a densely brushy area that harbors coyote packs and feral hogs.  My four LGDs keep her goats safe and are well fed even when she cannot be there to feed them, thanks to her innovative and sturdy feeding station.


----------



## smoothmule (Jul 4, 2017)

How in the world does that feeder work?   I don't think it would work here with the poultry


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Jul 8, 2017)

The owner puts the food bowls inside the feeding station and it keeps the goats out.  It works wonderfully for them.
Pretty simple really.  Chickens would require different fencing and still might go through the entryway but these are big commercial goat operators and there are NO chickens out where these goats are grazing on a large scale brush control operation, so they were never a consideration to begin with….


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 8, 2017)

I know it works for some, but my goats would get through in a second. Food addicted brats they are


----------

